# [Umfrage] Wie fandet ihr die Cebit 2010?



## Painkiller (8. März 2010)

Hallo Community

Am Samstag den 06.03.10 ging die Cebit 2010 zuende.

Daher wollte ich mal wissen, wie sie euch so gefallen hat...

Für mich persönlich war es die erste Cebit, und ich war positiv überrascht davon.  Besonders gut gefallen hat, mir das die Leute an den Ständen sich für einen Zeit genommen haben, wenn man auch mal kompliziertere Frage hatte....

Daher von mir ein:
[x] Gut!

Gerne könnt ihr auch posten, was ihr euch gewünscht hättet oder was euch besonders gut, oder eben nicht so gut gefallen hat....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2010)

Ich war am Samstag da, ich fands auch sehr genial, hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. 

Allerdings war es dieses Jahr soo rammelvoll zur Mittagszeit, das man sich garnicht mehr Bewegen konnte und man nur vom "Strom" mitgerissen wurde. 


Oder manche Stände waren einfach nur lächerlich, wie OCZ oder XFX, die den ganzen Tag nur blöde Pfeifen oder Kugelschreiber in die Menge geschmissen haben, und dann mussten die kleinen Kinder natürlich immer laut "OCZ" rufen, boah ne waren die lästig -.-


----------



## darkfabel (8. März 2010)

also ich war auch am samstag da mit meiner schönen PCGHX jacke aber leider habe ich keinen von euch gesehen.

Werde auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren steht jetzt schon fest.


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2010)

darkfabel schrieb:


> also ich war auch am samstag da mit meiner schönen PCGHX jacke aber leider habe ich keinen von euch gesehen.
> 
> Werde auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren steht jetzt schon fest.


 

Mhm, man könnte doch mal so ne Art PCGHW-Community-Treffen auf der Cebit veranstalten...^^ oder?


----------



## darkfabel (8. März 2010)

ja war auch eigentlicg geplant nur leider wurde erst gesagt 14 uhr asus stand und dann wurde ich angerufen an dem ausgang aber ich war am enderen ende des messegeländes


----------



## MaN!aC (8. März 2010)

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich in der Woche, es war Samstag einfach so rappelvoll.
Aber Cebit war mal wieder sehr interessant, nur die Aussteller sollten mal bei ihren Systemen die Details richtig einstellen. Beim BigBangFuzion war Dirt2 richtig am ruckeln sobald es in die Kurve ging.

Blöd war nur das manche ihre Finger nich bei sich behalten konnten und bei Zotac im laufenden Betrieb den Arbeitsspeicher des i7 geklaut haben


----------



## Malk (8. März 2010)

[x] Hätte besser sein können
war meine erste cebit. spass hats gemacht, aber ausser hallen 16+17 gab es leider nciht soviele intressante sachen. bin einmal durch jede halle durch. hab eigentlich gehofft ich staube mehr ab als 4 kabelbinder von enermax und einem 5euro amazon gutschein :o
sehr nett waren die leute am enermax, amd und scythe stand. sind gut auf fragen eingegangen und waren auch sehr kompetent. werde im naechsten jahr wieder dabei sein, aber nich mehr in alle hallen gehen...


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Also die CeBit hat meinen Erwartungen entsprochen, weshalb ich mich für

[X] Gut

entschieden habe.


----------



## Jörgi (8. März 2010)

[x] Hätte besser sein können
Habe mir das ganze anders vorgestellt


----------



## Ini (8. März 2010)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hätte sie [x] besser sein können. 

Das aber nur am Rande erwähnt. Für mich war es der 4 Besuch in Folge und ich habe den Rückgang der Jahre quasi hautnah miterlebt und denke das siech die Messe ihrem eigentlichen Ziel hinziehen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2010)

Jo, einige Hallen waren schon echt leer.... -.-

Hoffe mal das das nächstes Jahr besser wird....


----------



## Octopoth (9. März 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit

Wollte eigentlich hingehen aber leider ist was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2010)

[X]_War nicht auf der Cebit_

Wenn sie in Augsburg gewesen wäre, dann vielleicht schon.


----------



## herethic (9. März 2010)

[x]War nicht auf der Cebit


----------



## Ryokage (9. März 2010)

Hab mal [x]gut gesacht, war das erste mal da, aber ich fand es ok, abzustauben war nicht so viel und für Endkunden hätte mehr da sein können als eine Halle, aber alles in allem schon sehr Sehenswert gewesen. Am Dienstag war es auch angenehm (nicht zu voll, nicht zu leer) und man konnte zur PCGH-Show. Außerdem war die Karte geschenkt, also bleib man nur auf den Anreise Kosten Berlin<->Hannover sitzen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

Berlin--> Hannover is ja nicht so weit...^^

Wir sind auch München mit dem Auto gefahren, und direkt im Schneesturm gelandet... ca. 30 km vor Hannover.... -.-

Stimmt, waren schon einige sehenswerte Dinge dabei...^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2010)

Beim nächsten mal aber bitte mehr die Stände verteilen. Die hallen 14-17 waren bis zum erbrechen voll und bei den anderen Hallen war totenstille. 

Das kann besser organisiert werden. Am Samstag konnte man echt kaum mehr laufen (vergleichbar mit Berliner Weihnachtsrummel -.-).


----------



## multimolti (10. März 2010)

[x] Gut!

War Mittwoch da und fand's super! Habe mir neue Hardware angeschaut, die GTX 480 getestet, ein paar Werbegeschenke abgesahnt, AC2 gezockt, und viiieeeel mit Touchscreens gemacht. Es waren jetzt nicht so viele richtig innovative Sachen dabei, eher Anwendungsbereiche von Sachen die schon vor 2 Jahren erfunden wurden, aber das ist ja auch gut!


----------



## kreids (11. März 2010)

[x] Gut!


war dieses jahr das erste mal dabei.war auch samstags da,und es war viel zu voll.
was mich am meisten gestört hat,ist das die verschiedenen hersteller schon so ab 15 uhr angefangen haben ihr stände leer zu räumen.
ansonszen war es sehr interresant.

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> [x] Gut!
> 
> 
> war dieses jahr das erste mal dabei.war auch samstags da,und es war viel zu voll.
> ...




Laut Cougar wird es mit bis zu 6000€ bestraft wenn man vor 18Uhr abbaut. Haben wohl viele Firmen nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Ryokage (11. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Am Samstag konnte man echt kaum mehr laufen (vergleichbar mit Berliner Weihnachtsrummel -.-).



Boah, dann war es wirklich so richtig schei**e voll  (wer Berliner Weihnachstmärkte kennt weiß warum ich das sage)
Da hätt ich ja gar keinen Bock drauf gehabt.

Das die teilweise Samstags eher abbauen ist natürlich doof, sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Painkiller (12. März 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Boah, dann war es wirklich so richtig schei**e voll  (wer Berliner Weihnachstmärkte kennt weiß warum ich das sage)
> Da hätt ich ja gar keinen Bock drauf gehabt.
> 
> Das die teilweise Samstags eher abbauen ist natürlich doof, sollte nicht sein.


 
Also meine Freundin und ich waren schon so ca. gegen 10 Uhr da...
Da konnten wir in aller Ruhe durch die Hallen schlendern...
Aber ab 12-13 Uhr war alles voll.....


----------



## Bu11et (12. März 2010)

Hmm weiß nicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll. Ich war dort erst am letzten Tag und so wies aussieht war da nicht viel los. Also ich fands, bis auf den Stand von Asus, total langweilig.


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hmm weiß nicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll. Ich war dort erst am letzten Tag und so wies aussieht war da nicht viel los. Also ich fands, bis auf den Stand von Asus, total langweilig.


 

Kommt immer darauf an für was man sich interessiert...

Bei mir ist es in erster Line Zocker-Hardware usw...

Aber ich bin dann doch vor einem Stand hängengeblieben wo ein System gezeigt wurde, das dafür sorgt, das LKW oder PKW-Fahrer nicht einschlafen unter dem Fahren....  Waren ein paar Schüler mit ihrem Professor... Haben jetzt das Glück und arbeiten mit Bosch Siemens zusammen um das System auf den Markt zu bringen...


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal aber bitte mehr die Stände verteilen. Die hallen 14-17 waren bis zum erbrechen voll und bei den anderen Hallen war totenstille.
> 
> Das kann besser organisiert werden. Am Samstag konnte man echt kaum mehr laufen (vergleichbar mit Berliner Weihnachtsrummel -.-).


 

Jaja, Fr3@k du liefst immer hinter mir damit du gut durch kamst. 
Besonders am ende wo du so Durst hattest. 

Aber das hübsche Mädel beim Sapphire stand


----------



## moe (21. März 2010)

[x] war (leider) nicht auf der cebit.

aufgrund der 700km anfahrtsweg hab ichs dann doch lieber sein lassen.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Ich fand es gut, interessante Produkte und teilweise nette Schnäppchen. Schreib jetzt auch nicht zu viel, ich will "nur" in den Marktplatz, und da ich eigentlich immer nur lese....Bin seit 3 Monaten dabei aber ich MUSS ja noch 100 Posts verfassen...mal schauen ob ich es heute schaffe.


----------



## rabit (22. März 2010)

Wie jedes Jahr immer klasse.


----------



## püschi (22. März 2010)

Ich fands eigentlich ganz gut und man konnte einen guten Einblick in die neue Technik erlangen.
Freue mich trotzdem wieder auf die Gamescom. Da kann man oft mehr ausprobieren


----------



## n0stradamus (23. März 2010)

[x] Gut (bis mittel)
Ich war am Samstag da, zum ersten Mal überhaupt.
War sehr interessant, war aber vom AMD-Stand ein bisschen enttäuscht...hatte mir mehr erhofft. 
Der Samstag war aber vieeeeeeeeeel zu kurz, viele haben ja schon gegen 4 abgebaut und dabei wurde einiges an HW 'misshandel'


----------



## püschi (25. März 2010)

Ja, das war echt schrecklich.
Die ganzen Chinesen, die ihren Billigschrott rausgehauen haben...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. März 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit

Leider war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch krankgeschrieben
Aber nächstes Jahr


----------



## Genzemann (26. März 2010)

Für Privatleute eigentlich nicht mehr zu empfehlen :/
Die Cebit Home war damals noch interessant, aber die Cebit ist für den Gelegenheitsbesucher eignetlich absolut öde.


----------



## Progs-ID (29. März 2010)

[x] Gut, weil man u. a. die SC2 Beta zocken konnte.

Ich war unter der Woche da. Am Dienstag war es noch sehr schön, dadurch zu laufen. Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag wurde es dann schon merklich voller. Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Mastersound200 (31. März 2010)

Nuja also es war gerammelt voll und gelohnt hat es nicht wirklich meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Rotax (5. April 2010)

War zwar noch nie dort, aber ich behaupte einfach mal dass mir solche Veranstaltungen generell viel zu kommerziell orientiert sind.


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> War zwar noch nie dort, aber ich behaupte einfach mal dass mir solche Veranstaltungen generell viel zu kommerziell orientiert sind.


 

Jein....

Ich finde es einfach gut, das man mit den Hardwareherstellern reden kann.
Praktisch ist es auch die neuen Produkte in Aktion zu sehen....

Aber du hast recht, viel davon ist auch kommerziell, dafür gibts sogar abgetrennte Bereiche.....


----------



## DAEF13 (19. April 2010)

[x]War nicht auf der Cebit, aber ich habe gestern zur Konfi' nen Gutschein für die 2011'er CeBIT geschenkt bekommen


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2010)

Verkauf den und besorg dir nen kostenloses E-Ticket (Promo-Code)  - ist ökonomisch sinnvoller.
Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Cent für die Cebit ausgegeben und war schon 3x da


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. April 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit


----------



## domi-germany (25. April 2010)

(x) War nicht auf der Cebit 
Leider aber vielleicht in den nächsten jahren ^^


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (29. April 2010)

War nicht auf der Cebit


----------



## Xenome (10. Mai 2010)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hätte sie [x] besser sein können.

Als Fachbesucher dieser Messe musste ich leider feststellen, dass viele Firmen für fachbezogene Fragen wenig Zeit hatten. Dies musste ich leider an vielen Ständen von den unterschiedlichsten Firmen erleben.
Was mir am meisten aufgefallen ist, sind die teilweise etwas unkompetenten oder ununterrichteten Mitarbeiter mancher Firmen. Als kleines Beispiel:
Bei einer Firma für NAS-Systeme wollte ich mich erkundigen, in welchen Punkten deren System meiner Firma Vorteile bringen könnte. Doch die Antwort war leider sehr trocken und kurz mit einem Verweis auf die Support-Hotline für technische Fragen. Auch auf nachfragen nach bestimmten Funktionen konnte der Mitarbeiter nur auf die große Festplattenkapazität und die Netzwerkschnittstellen ausweichen.

Klar es gab auch Firmen bei denen man sich gut aufgehoben gefühlt hat und wo sich auch Zeit für den potentiellen Firmenkunden genommen wurde. Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich der Meinung, dass die CeBit noch etwas dazulernen muss bzw die Firmen welche sich dort präsentieren wollen.

Man sollte aber auch bitte das nächste mal auch drauf achten ob sich jugendliche (ganz speziell Schüler unter 16 Jahren) mit Bierflaschen auf dem Gelände befinden. Solch ein Anblick und das morgen um 11 Uhr schon ist nicht fördernd für die Menge an Fachbesuchern.


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2010)

Xenome schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte aber auch bitte das nächste mal auch drauf achten ob sich jugendliche (ganz speziell Schüler unter 16 Jahren) mit Bierflaschen auf dem Gelände befinden. Solch ein Anblick und das morgen um 11 Uhr schon ist nicht fördernd für die Menge an Fachbesuchern.


Da hast du allerdings recht.... Bier ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es aber junge Leute (U16) sind, die sich morgens auf einer Computermesse betrinken und dann noch Schabernack mit den Bierflaschen treiben, dann hört der Spaß schon auf.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings recht.... Bier ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es aber junge Leute (U16) sind, die sich morgens auf einer Computermesse betrinken und dann noch Schabernack mit den Bierflaschen treiben, dann hört der Spaß schon auf.


 

Irgendwie hab ich davon nix mitbekommen.....


----------



## theLamer (13. Mai 2010)

Die Cebit is ja auch groß


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2010)

[x] Gut

War das erste mal dort - einfach nur


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

(x) War nicht auf der Cebit
Habe mein (kostenloses) Ticket für 5 Euro bei eBay versteigert


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

War dort und fands alles in allem ganz gut 

Aber das mit dem Bier ist mal wieder so ne ünnötige Aktion. Morgens um 11 unter 16 auf ner Messe.. Nix besseres zu tun!?


----------



## Repschlaeger (25. Juli 2010)

Jo der Meinung bin ich auch. Es gibt immer mehr gesperrte Bereiche für "normalos" nicht zugänglich. Nächstes Jahr werde ich dort nicht hingehen.

Die beste für mich war noch 2004. Dort konnte man noch überall hin und die Berater dort waren offen für alle und nicht nur für potentielle Großkunden, falls man doch die eine oder andere Frage hatte


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

[x] Hätte besser sein können.

Wenn ich wieder Gratis-Kraten ergatter fahr ich wieder hin, wenn nicht dann nicht


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

[x] Ich war nicht dort.

Und denke auch nicht, dass ich etwas verpasst habe.


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

[x] war nicht da hab keine Knette um mir den Eintritt und die Reise zu leisten (Schüler sein ist boring)


----------



## theLamer (1. August 2010)

Eintritt = frei  (Ticketcodes)


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2010)

Wie ich die Cebit fand? Ich bin einfach meinem Navi nachgefahren... Muhaaa

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit


----------



## KILLmySELF (20. August 2010)

[X] _War nicht auf der Cebit_


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit


----------



## Dommerle (4. November 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Cebit


----------

